# How much yarn in a pair of socks???



## wadnilmom (May 21, 2011)

Hi. I want to try knitting socks, but I'm curious about how much yarn a pair of adult size socks uses--I want to use good yarn, but my budget is very tight so I want to invest in my yarn wisely...Any suggestions???


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

100 grams.

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~~


wadnilmom said:


> Hi. I want to try knitting socks, but I'm curious about how much yarn a pair of adult size socks uses--I want to use good yarn, but my budget is very tight so I want to invest in my yarn wisely...Any suggestions???


----------



## wadnilmom (May 21, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> 100 grams.
> 
> Donna Rae
> ~~~~~~~~~
> ...


That's 100 grams of sock or fingering weight yarn. You get get great yarn at www.knitpicks.com for great prices. I love their wool blends (machine washable). Its a good yarn to start out with, won't cost you a bundle and the quality is good.


----------



## wadnilmom (May 21, 2011)

Thanks lots! And, fyi, I'm not in hiding, I'm in Utah...guess I should go change that...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's a link to a knitting calculator:

http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/secure-html/onlineec/knittingCalculator.asp

It tells you approximately how much yarn is needed for an assortment of hand-knits, including socks.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

My feet are size 8 and I like my cuffs about 5-6" tall. I use less than 300 yards of sock yarn for a pair for myself. Probably closer to 250...


----------



## AriannaV15 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

